# It is I/me



## billpigrim

Richiesta d'aiuto inviata a tutti gli anglofoni più bravi di me.
Sto leggendo un libro in inglese (non faccio nomi), ma andando avanti mi sono imbattuta in una serie di costruzioni grammaticali, per così dire, insolite. Io penso si tratti di errori, ma la lingua può essersi evoluta da quando studiavo inglese sui banchi di scuola.
Vengo al punto: nel colloquio che riporto qui di seguito
"Who is it?", said ...
"*It is I*!"
l'uso di "It is I" non è un errore?
Illuminatemi.
Grazie


----------



## k_georgiadis

"It is I" is the correct grammatical form. Strictly speaking, "it is me" is poor grammar but it is being used by an increasing number of people.


----------



## nikis

I cannot believe it! I have always been told to use " It is me"....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

nikis said:


> I cannot believe it! I have always been told to use " It is me"....



Exactly like in Italian:

Sono io che..
Sono me che..


----------



## k_georgiadis

As I said, "it is me" is used often in colloquial English, even though "me" is the objective case of "I"; e.g. he passed the information on *to me*."


----------



## nikis

Paulfromitaly said:


> Exactly like in Italian:
> 
> Sono io che..
> Sono me che..


 


Therefore " it is me" is wrong....?

Non è esattamente come in italiano, altrimenti sarebbe " è io che"!


----------



## cas29

nikis said:


> Therefore " it is me" is wrong....?


Yes, it is wrong.



k_georgiadis said:


> "It is I" is the correct grammatical form. Strictly speaking, "it is me" is poor grammar but it is being used by an increasing number of people.


 


k_georgiadis said:


> As I said, "it is me" is used often in colloquial English, even though "me" is the objective case of "I"; e.g. he passed the information on *to me*."


 
and to paraphrase Paulfromitaly:

Exactly like in Italian:

Sono io 
Sono me 

In many English books you will even see that the writer has a character say "It's me" and then in the next words will write a clarification that it is grammatically incorrect.

It's me," said I, less ungrammatically than egotistically. 
 "'It's me,' said she ungrammatically. ...
"No, it certainly wasn't me," I returned genially, but ungrammatically


----------



## nikis

One moment:

k-geogiadis dice che "is used often in colloquial English"

*Non è come in Italiano*, "sono me" è assolutamente sbagliato, non può essere MAI utilizzato, tantomeno nel linguaggio parlato.

It is me, è sbagliatissimo o può essere usato in qualche caso???


----------



## k_georgiadis

nikis said:


> One moment:
> 
> k-geogiadis dice che "is used often in colloquial English"
> 
> *Non è come in Italiano*, "sono me" è assolutamente sbagliato, non può essere MAI utilizzato, tantomeno nel linguaggio parlato.
> 
> It is me, è sbagliatissimo o può essere usato in qualche caso???


 
Especially the younger generation often uses "it is me" but that does not make it correct.


----------



## nikis

k_georgiadis said:


> Especially the younger generation often uses "it is me" but that does not make it correct.


 
Ok, but in Italy* noboby* says "sono me".

Volevo solo sottolineare che NON E' esattamente come in italiano.

Ora è chiaro che "it is me" è scorretto anche se usato...

Nik


----------



## Outsider

"It is me" is very used, to the point where "It is I", though prescriptively correct, now sounds quaint and old-fashioned.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

nikis said:


> One moment:
> 
> k-geogiadis dice che "is used often in colloquial English"
> 
> *Non è come in Italiano*, "sono me" è assolutamente sbagliato, non può essere MAI utilizzato, tantomeno nel linguaggio parlato.
> 
> It is me, è sbagliatissimo o può essere usato in qualche caso???



Ok, mettiamola così:

_ It's me_ è scorretto ma abbastanza comune nel parlato.
In italiano non senti mai_ sono me_, ma per esempio senti "sei *te* che continui a far rumore?" invece che "sei *tu* che continui a far rumore?" 
Stesso tipo di errore, cioè pronome oggettivo (te, me) invece che soggettivo (tu, I).


----------



## billpigrim

Grazie, grazie. 
Ma credo che il problema non sia mettere a confronto i due modi di dire in italiano e in inglese (che sono due lingue con grammatiche assai diverse), volevo solo capire quale fosse quello corretto, visto che la frase "It's I" mi suonava errata. Del resto non ho neanche mai trovato "It's she" o "It's he", oppure "It's we", ma sempre "It's her", "It's him", "It's us". Comunque, io non sono propriamente una ragazzina e, tra tutte le mie letture in inglese, Wodehouse e Graves inclusi, per non parlare del più recente (ma non appartenente alla younger generation, perché nato nel 1928) Tom Sharpe, ho sempe trovato scritto "It's me" e non "It's I".


----------



## Outsider

The shift from the syntax "It is I" to "It is me" started centuries ago.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

billpigrim said:


> Grazie, grazie.
> Ma credo che il problema non sia mettere a confronto i due modi di dire in italiano e in inglese (che sono due lingue con grammatiche assai diverse), volevo solo capire quale fosse quello corretto, visto che la frase "It's I" mi suonava errata. Del resto non ho neanche mai trovato "It's she" o "It's he", oppure "It's we", ma sempre "It's her", "It's him", "It's us". Comunque, io non sono propriamente una ragazzina e, tra tutte le mie letture in inglese, Wodehouse e Graves inclusi, per non parlare del più recente (ma non appartenente alla younger generation, perché nato nel 1928) Tom Sharpe, ho sempe trovato scritto "It's me" e non "It's I".



Allora continua ad usare "it's me" e noi ce ne faremo una ragione


----------



## Hello Sary

Fermi tutti, ora che mi avete confuso le idee aiutatemi a rimetterle in ordine!
IT soggetto + IS predicato + ME complemento oggetto non farebbe una piega, quindi perchè è più corretto usare I, un altro pronome soggetto? Non maleditemi vi prego (specie Paulfromitaly, che sembra un po'seccato dalla discussione).


----------



## Memimao

Mio padre (classe 1917) raccontava questa barzeletta. Uno si presenta alle porte del paradiso e bussa. "Who's there" dissero dall'iterno. "It is I" rispose il nuovo arrivato. Risposta dall'interno "Passa dall'altra parte, qui siamo pieni già di insegnanti"


----------



## Hello Sary

Memimao said:


> Mio padre (classe 1917) raccontava questa barzeletta. Uno si presenta alle porte del paradiso e bussa. "Who's there" dissero dall'iterno. "It is I" rispose il nuovo arrivato. Risposta dall'interno "Passa dall'altra parte, qui siamo pieni già di insegnanti"



 Carina!

But still I don't understand (perhaps I'm dumb).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello Sary said:


> Fermi tutti, ora che mi avete confuso le idee aiutatemi a rimetterle in ordine!
> IT soggetto + IS predicato + ME complemento oggetto non farebbe una piega, quindi perchè è più corretto usare I, un altro pronome soggetto? Non maleditemi vi prego (specie Paulfromitaly, che sembra un po'seccato dalla discussione).



Like it or lump it 

http://alt-usage-english.org/excerpts/fxitsmev.html
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=294114


----------



## housecameron

Paul, stavo per postare lo stesso link!
Questo thread è affascinante


----------



## Hello Sary

Ok, mi copro il capo di cenere e me ne vado strisciando...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Memimao said:


> Mio padre (classe 1917) raccontava questa barzeletta. Uno si presenta alle porte del paradiso e bussa. "Who's there" dissero dall'iterno. "It is I" rispose il nuovo arrivato. Risposta dall'interno "Passa dall'altra parte, qui siamo pieni già di insegnanti"


Would you please post it in English, like your dad would say it?


----------



## Memimao

Hello Sary said:


> Carina!
> 
> But still I don't understand (perhaps I'm dumb).


 
Solo uno pignolo all'inverosimile direbbe _It is I_, piuttosto che _It is me_. Del resto il francese vuole C'est moi (e l'inglese ha molto più del francese di quanto non abbia il francese dell'inglese, ecco perchè noi riusciamo sempre a trovare _la mot juste _)


----------



## Hello Sary

Memimao, grazie della spiegazione ma intendevo dire che non avevo capito la regola, non la battuta! Mica sono davvero così _dumb_!


----------



## housecameron

Memimao said:


> _...le mot juste_  (Pardon)


----------



## Memimao

Hello Sary said:


> Memimao, grazie della spiegazione ma intendevo dire che non avevo capito la regola, non la battuta! Mica sono davvero così _dumb_!


 
Sorreeeeeeee.

The joke ran:


A chap knocks on heaven's gate and there comes a call from within: "Who's there?"
"It is I" he replies.
"Get yerself (= dialect) off to the other place. We've enough teachers here already"


----------



## Memimao

Yes housecameron, should have checked gender


----------



## thrice

Though "it is I" is correct grammatically, it would actually sound strange to hear it spoken (to me, anyway,) particularly by someone with an American accent. Unless I were joking around, I would always say "it's me" instead of "it is I". "It is me", without contracting "it" and "is", would sound a little awkward, too, perhaps because spelling it out makes it sound like you're trying to force the sentence to sound more formal/proper than the use of the grammatically incorrect "me" instead of "I" will allow.


----------



## kittykate

Hello Sary said:


> Fermi tutti, ora che mi avete confuso le idee aiutatemi a rimetterle in ordine!
> IT soggetto + IS predicato + ME complemento oggetto non farebbe una piega, quindi perchè è più corretto usare I, un altro pronome soggetto? Non maleditemi vi prego (specie Paulfromitaly, che sembra un po'seccato dalla discussione).


 
Solo un dettaglio, ancora: il verbo _essere_, in quanto copulativo, non ha MAI un complemento oggetto.
Tra gli altri, vedi qui

caterina


----------



## AshleySarah

For what it's worth, "It is I", or "It's I" is absolutely correct, BUT is virtually unheard of in everyday speech and would sound terribly posh and unnatural.  However, if it's correctness you're seeking then "It's I" is the way to go.


----------

